# Pam 111 or pam 112?



## Z-FREAK (Feb 14, 2009)

Which do you prefer?

I found an AD who will sell me a BRAND new 112 for $4k *CASH*...out the door!

Is that a good deal?


----------



## Psmith. (Jul 18, 2009)

Of these two, the 111 without hesitation. It's the quintessential manual wind Luminor |>


Cheers


----------



## Strandvaskeren (Nov 10, 2008)

112 without a doubt, the quintessential manual wind Luminor.. :-!


----------



## Psmith. (Jul 18, 2009)

^ :-d

OK, how about...

111 = quintessential manual wind Luminor with second hand
112 = quintessential manual wind Luminor without second hand

...I'd be happy with either, but prefer the 111 b-)



Cheers


----------



## exxondus (Sep 10, 2007)

if its only btw these 2, I prefer the 111.

COSC + something moves on the dial


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

both are great models, but my vote goes to the 111. 

Good luck!


----------



## socalbreeze (Feb 9, 2009)

The 112 is too bland for me. Get the 111


----------



## AAH (Oct 17, 2007)

my vote is for the 111...


----------



## handwound (Feb 11, 2006)

Read my signature, base dial 112 all the way.


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

big 111 fan here.


----------



## m_reign (Feb 12, 2009)

Of the two, 111 gets my vote.


----------



## Kev (Mar 1, 2006)

Can't beat the BASE! My 2 cents.


----------



## Kev (Mar 1, 2006)

So, so, so tranquillo. . .

b-)


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

i need an indicator saying that the watch is running ... (running second hand at 9)


----------



## handwound (Feb 11, 2006)

Just listen for the ticking sounds. Not to mention the 112 has a display back, so you can see if the movement is running or not.


----------



## Navitimer (Feb 2, 2009)

More love for the 111 than I expected.

I went for the 112. There's no distractions with the seconds hand. 

You can always tell the time even at a glance, with no spectacles on, at night, whilst drunk.

I'm sure you agree that these are the fundamental requirements for a high-end Swiss timepiece. :-d

Is it running? When was the last time you had a watch stop and were notified of the fact not by being two hours late for an appointment but because the seconds hand was no longer rotating on the dial?


----------



## Mike950 (Feb 10, 2006)

Both are great pieces, but the seconds hand is usefull for me.


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

Like them both for the obvious reasons, it is a coin toss.


----------



## Strandvaskeren (Nov 10, 2008)

Navitimer said:


> You can always tell the time even at a glance, with no spectacles on, at night, whilst drunk.
> 
> I'm sure you agree that these are the fundamental requirements for a high-end Swiss timepiece. :-d


Absolutely, being able to tell time in a drunken stupor and pitch dark is the essential yard stick for every watch...

As for the "being able to tell if the watch is running" thing, even with a second hand you can't just have a quick glance at the watch to read the time and tell if it's running, you need to look at it a couple of seconds to make sure the second hand actually moved.

Basically we are divided into three groups:

1) Those with 112's that read the time with a quick glance, knowing very well that they wound the watch this morning and expect it to be running.

2) Those "control freaks" with 111's that not only want to know time, but also feel the urge to check if their watch is running 45 times a day, despite knowing very well that they wound it in the morning.

3) Those 111 owners that like the 112 crowd just reads time at a quick glance, without taking a longer look to see if the second hand is moving too, knowing that it should be running as they wound the watch in the morning.

Honestly I believe most people are either 1) or 3). We all get to a point where we trust our watch to be running, so I doubt many of us will be in the 2) group, at least I rarely look at the second hand on my watches when I need to know what time it is..

You might want a second hand because you find the moving hand fascinating and like to watch it move, I like the dials on my chronometers for the same reason. Some might also prefer it for aesthetic reasons, other just doesn't buy a watch without a second hand out of principle, which is all fine by me..

Only, you can't convince me that a second hand is a must because you need to know that the watch is actually running every time you need to see what time it is, unless you're the compulsory type 2) :-d


----------



## Z-FREAK (Feb 14, 2009)

Navitimer said:


> More love for the 111 than I expected.
> 
> I went for the 112. There's no distractions with the seconds hand.
> 
> ...


GREAT Point!


----------



## purebred08 (Jun 11, 2009)

PAN 111 vote for me


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

stockae92 said:


> i need an indicator saying that the watch is running ... (running second hand at 9)


I tend to agree. I like having that instant feedback.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Mike950 said:


> Both are great pieces, but the seconds hand is usefull for me.


Great shot. b-)


----------



## Navitimer (Feb 2, 2009)

Just one thing.....

I bought a homage 111 and it came with black hour and minute hands and a white seconds hand.

I thought itmust have been a mistake until I realised gen 111's do have mis-matched hands. I find it sort of annoying that they don't match. My gen 112 only has the black hands - no problems!


----------



## laughinggull (May 8, 2006)

The 9 says it all


----------



## DMV (Aug 30, 2009)

111 for me, Although I don't need the seconds,I have to see something moving.


----------



## Z-FREAK (Feb 14, 2009)

INCREDIBLE pics laughinggull!

I am leaning 111 now...

Decisions, decisions...


----------



## handwound (Feb 11, 2006)

Great pics, Liz! I always love seeing that "the power of the 9" pic!


----------



## craniotes (Jul 29, 2006)

*112...*

112, hands down. It's the quintessential Panerai, IMO. Yes, a convincing argument could also be made for the Zero, but I happen to prefer the logo-free sandwich dial, modified/decorated movement, and display back.

I've said it before, and I'll say it again: All you need from a Panerai is the time -- hours and minutes. No seconds, no GMT, no power reserve, no chronograph.... Just the time.

Trust the power of the 9, folks!

Regards,
Adam


----------



## Navitimer (Feb 2, 2009)

"If a 6 became a nine, I don't mind" - Jimi Hendrix obviously preferred the 112 over the 111.

That man was a musical visionary - trust him.:-!


----------



## portotempo (Sep 6, 2009)

I really love the simplicity of the 112...a good choice!


----------



## joehwrfc (Jul 29, 2009)

the power of nine has just got me!

i had a 111 on order should have been here next week, but ive been thinking about it and feeling some serious base love! 

so......

the 112 has been bought and will be here tomorrow! 

cant wait to show some pics of that beauty!

joe


----------



## handwound (Feb 11, 2006)

Congrats, Joe! I don't think you'll regret the decision, mate.

We're all looking forward to some pics!


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Congratulations on pulling the trigger, mate. Looking forward to seeing your pics. :-!


----------



## paneraitom (Nov 23, 2009)

+1 Base!


----------



## handwound (Feb 11, 2006)

Uh, Tom, if that's your 202/A pictured in your sig, I demand more pictures now or else I ban you.

Just kidding.


But seriously...


----------



## petergunny (Sep 16, 2008)

112 is the best. Its minimalist dial really stands out from the crowd.


----------



## mene_menelaou (Nov 28, 2008)

111 for me but I like the 112 too


----------



## vrolok (Oct 23, 2007)

my vote surely goes to 112. though way better a zero or even better a 002...


----------



## Z-FREAK (Feb 14, 2009)

Went 112!


----------



## kandyredcoi (Dec 22, 2009)

112 for sure! i dont like the sub-second dial


----------



## Trel (Nov 21, 2009)

Quite so. The 112 is what I think of when I think "Panerai". Clean, simple, and versatile. Nothing a diver wouldn't need, nothing to go wrong. (OK, a diver might want a rotating bezel, but if you can't do simple math, you shouldn't be diving, you should be in school.)

I find the subsecond at '9' disturbs the watch's symmetry too much. Plus (and this really only matters if you're OCD) without a second hand, you can't tell how innaccurate your watch is. It just has to be accurate to the minute.  All I know is when my cable box says "7:00" my 112 says the same thing but my watches with second hands may say "6:59:48" or "7:00:04". This bothers me more than I realize it should. 

So, yeah. 112. For peace of mind.


----------



## palani21 (Dec 8, 2008)

hawaiian luvz some 111...especially a e-g...painted dial and that decorated movt:-!

here's my newest lady, 111G...


----------



## InvictusAlpha (Oct 22, 2007)

Such a tough decision. Was at the AD today. They had a 112 in stock but not the 111. I have been bouncing back and forth. I voted 111, but have been leaning 112 lately. I just couldn't pull the trigger without putting on the 111 and comparing. 

They had a 183 and 210 in stock and they were both beautiful. If I went for a second PAM it would be one of those. I am now thinking maybe a 111 and a 210, or maybe a 112 and a 183.

Help! o|


----------



## kandyredcoi (Dec 22, 2009)

^112 & 183 if it was me


----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)

I have 111 so my vote went for 111. just a classic PAM.


----------



## por44 (Dec 21, 2007)

The 112 is as CLEAN as a watch can be.


----------



## esco (Nov 3, 2009)

My vote goes out to the 112 as well, both are classic... but the what other watch can you get away with such beauty and simplicity without having a second hand?

The 112 is definitely more unique IMO.


----------



## GregNYC (Mar 4, 2006)

112 - can't go wrong with a base. It's embarrassing to admit, but I've had both models several times, and now - I'd go for the base every time!!


----------



## jadamo (Aug 7, 2006)

i need running seconds
jja


----------



## notloc08 (Aug 18, 2009)

Good choice on the 112, it is so classy and simple at the same time.


----------



## Alberto08 (Jul 12, 2008)

111 is my Panerai... no doubt


----------



## RooRocks (Dec 30, 2009)

I couldn't decide so I bought a 111 and just ordered my 112, it gets here tomorrow!


----------



## NopanicDk (Mar 5, 2010)

Get the 111, the second running is the best.
I like to se my watch alive


----------



## skyworker (Aug 27, 2007)

111. Just looking at it raises my heart rate!!


----------



## Efferalgan (Sep 4, 2007)

112! Triumph of laconism and symmetry!


----------



## jimyritz (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi,

Would any of you know the lug to lug length for the 111 and or 112?

Wrist is 6.75"....too big????


Thanks
Mike


----------



## philferrera (Mar 19, 2010)

They're both beautiful watches but I have to go with the 111.


----------



## Cru Jones (May 20, 2010)

I don't own any PAMs, but I went to an AD the other day and tried on a 111, and then I wound it.....wow, that felt good.

So nice, but, what's up with that creamy tan strap it comes with? Pretty nasty, especially with SO MANY other nicer options....


----------



## EL_Chingon (Sep 20, 2006)

That is how it starts when you of cross to the dark side. :-d


----------



## JLutz (May 22, 2010)

112 for me!!!


----------



## SpeedRacer (Jul 4, 2009)

*111*


----------



## Psmith. (Jul 18, 2009)

SpeedRacer said:


> *111*


Love that pic Bill b-)

Cheers


----------



## EL_Chingon (Sep 20, 2006)

Nice 111. If I was given choice between the two either one will work for me. I have a 005, and I love this one more than my 111. I love the sausage dial.


----------



## ckcspice (May 22, 2010)

112 for the all simple look....looking 2 get a 176 myself...whaddaya think???



Z-FREAK said:


> Went 112!


----------



## SpeedRacer (Jul 4, 2009)

*I LOVE the mini-second hand showing continuous signs of life!* :-!


----------



## Z-FREAK (Feb 14, 2009)

Thanks for everyone who responded to this thread. FYI, my 112 is for sale in the sales forum...


----------



## mayastig (Apr 5, 2010)

112 for me...simple and pure


----------



## akira23 (Dec 15, 2009)

I would have to go with Simplicity! 112 for me!


----------



## Clem (Jan 9, 2008)

Based on the fact that I have a 312 which has the date and seconds complications personally I would go with a 112


----------



## Euphoricall78 (Jul 29, 2010)

I decided on the base dial as well. Something about the simplicity is just more appealing, historically speaking as well.


----------



## joramson (Sep 29, 2010)

Euphoricall78 said:


> I decided on the base dial as well. Something about the simplicity is just more appealing, historically speaking as well.


Well done, enjoy the PAM :-!:-!


----------

